# Wolf Fish Owned By Figure 8 Puffer



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just got back from work and my wolf is dead..my wolf was 8" and my puffer was 2". I put the puffer in there right before i went to work 12 hours ago and just got home to a shocking discovery. My wolf fish dead and a few fins missing from my puffer..what happened?

It was just a temp situation until i got my 10 gal set up which I was going to do right when i got home..damn puffer!


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

i had a 1" red eye punk a foot lung lungfish and eat every limb off him!
but figure 8s usually arent that nasty expeccially when you consider wolves are armoured, are you sure the wolf didn;t just die then get partially eaten?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

the wolf fish didnt have any bodily damage he looked perfectly fine...except for the fat he was upside down on the tank bottom =/


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

poison it is then, al most certainly released as the puffer was swallowed and as the puffer puffered up forcing the wolf to release him


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry you lost your wolffish, but really these fish should never have been kept in the same tank and you must have knwn this when you put them together.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

honestly..I was just hoping the wolf wouldn't eat him and i figured he would be fine cuz my wolf is lazy and my puffer is fast..i thought they could handle it for a whoppin 12 hours boooo!


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

wolffish are very slow until they strike at which point they are extremely quick


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

ok


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hemichromis said:


> poison it is then, al most certainly released as the puffer was swallowed and as the puffer puffered up forcing the wolf to release him
> [snapback]921795[/snapback]​


not likely. puffers don't "release" the posion tetrodotoxin as they don't have a special glad that produces it. the tetrodotoxin is actually contained inside the puffers organs like the liver and bowels. and they get this tetrodotoxin from bacteria found in their natural habitat. captive raised freshwater puffers are not very likely to be deadly at all.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

The poison is also in their skin.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Pufferpunk said:


> The poison is also in their skin.
> [snapback]925592[/snapback]​


if that's the case then my arowanas and my green terror would be dead. i've read several articles on tetrodotoxin in freshwater and brackish puffers that claim that the poison is found only in their internal organs. my juvenile fahaka has been literally sucked on by my green terror numerous times and today my arowana bit him on accident when trying to steal his food. that, coupled with the articles [i'll find the links] leads me to believe that freshwater puffers in fact don't have poison in their skin.

edit: here are the statements with complimenting links:



http://www.wetwebmedia.com/tetraodontpuffers.htm said:


> The viscera, particularly the gonads of puffers is toxic, the tetrodotoxin poison at times fatal to sushi bar goers and hapless predators. Twelve freshwater species (in the genera Carinotetraodon, Chonerhinos, and Tetraodon); nineteen genera and 121 species overall, two subfamilies:


there were a few other links i had bookmarked before i formatted.


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

in ALL satwater puffers the poison is in their liver and called tetraotoxin(i think thats the name) and in ALL freshwater puffers it is kept in their skin and called saxotoxin (again i'm not sure if thats right)
but they do not release it into the water unless attacked and even then it wont mean all the ish will die usually a fish will bite it get a bad taste ansd stay way your qwolf must have swallowed him and taken a fatal dose


----------

